# Woodworkers Help Save the Children



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Idea*

Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.

With yet another challenge completed, it's time to start planning our next event and what better time to think of helping others than right now. Not only is the change of seasons heading us towards the time of year that many children look forward to (Christmas) but many children are also being threatened right now, by the effects of natural disasters as well as the travesties of war.

With these events in mind we have approached "Save the Children" about doing a *fundraising event* around the world to raise money *to help children in need*.

Save the Children is an organization that has offices around the world and their goal is to help children in need, with health care, emergency needs, education, and other issues.

*The Challenge Idea*


woodworkers create a project to auction/raffle/sell, with the proceeds going to Save the Children
a fundraising event is set up in the woodworker's own area (ex. a raffle box or silent auction is set up in the local pharmacy)
promotional materials for the individual events are provided by Save the Children and LumberJocks.com
funds raised are sent to Save the Children (where 85 cents of every dollar goes towards the children's needs).

More information will follow as we iron out the details. But until then: start planning and start building. Together, we will make a difference!

P.S. Debbie, thanks for all your hard work on this so far


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


A most remarkable idea . . . the wheels are turning.

Man, you gotta love this group.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


Both thumbs up for this one Martin!!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


Great idea Martin. This one takes the cake. Goo-Rah! Jockmike


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


Outstanding Idea Martin! You have picked an wonderfull organization as well, Feed the Children has been doing great work for a very long time both in North American and overseas. Ok LJ'ers, let sharpen those chisels, put a new blade on the table saw, and let's get to work. This is for a great cause, kids.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


Great project. Great cause.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a real challenge and adventure. I like it!!! I think I might make two projects.
Now if only I can find some suckers to but my carvings. LOL!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


Martin;

All of the above!!!

Lee


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


What they said!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


OK - sounds like a very worthwhile idea.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


Got lots of ideas, but when is the deadline ?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


the details aren't ironed out yet. You'll just have to be patient - but planning and building can get started. There are no limits as to what you can build. Big, small… doesn't matter.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


What Mot said…........... the wheels of invention are turning in my head …..with smoke coming out my ears.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


This will be interesting. Doing things for the kiddos is always good!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


Very cool….....

I already have a project for this one. My paddles already have some pretty good exposure in the Stand Up Paddleboard circles. I can build 90% and then customize the length to suit the winner.

One issue I have is that my auction needs to be web based. I don't think my paddle would sell very well locally. What about getting eBay involved?


----------



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


When it comes to helping the 'little people' you can count me in.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


Looks like eBay already has something setup. Not sure I like the percentage going to the managing company "Missionfish" I may just want to handle it on my own without having them involved. If I understand it correctly If I manage to sell a paddle for $300 they get $30? Seems kind of steep. eBay does wave some of its fees though.
http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/selling-nonprofit.html


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


the difficulty with doing web-based (which was in our options) is that the shipping costs has to be paid by someone…and that can be pretty expensive. 
That's why we decided "locally" ... but we aren't stopping anyone from being creative. Maybe your brother could do the auction/sale for you in his area. You'd still have to deal with shipping but at least it would be in an area of "need"


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


It seems like this is going to be one great event. Thanks for the feedback everybody!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


My plan is donating one of the pieces I sell on Ebay, making sure it that it is prominately listed, *as all profits going to the children fund charity* with a *LUMBERJOCK* link to the lumber jocks directory that contains everones charity projects. I'll also upload and post the lumberjock logo and link to my eBay page …

hopefully *Martin* can set up a lumberjocks www.paypal.com account that I can easily transfer funds too.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


Ebay has an option for direct selling that does not have *Missionfish* fees associated with it.

link to that section on ebay

You know, sellers can list there items locally as well as on eBay and sell to the highest bidder. Setting a decent reserve price is always the best option for a ebay seller if they are not experienced or sure their item will sell for what its worth.

All shipping costs associated to eBay sales are almost always tagged to the buyer etc


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


Very Cool. Great idea!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


I hate ties!

I have to wear a tie when I go to court.

I ONLY wear Save the Children ties. For at least 10 years. My favorite charity.


----------



## Atelierwoodworks (May 31, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


Great stuff Martin. this sounds very inspireing.

Count me in!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Idea*
> 
> Our Summer Woodworking Awards Event has come and gone and the Award recipients are already enjoying their well-deserved gifts.
> 
> ...


I have a save the children christmas tie. Santa drawn by Lauren, age 6. I love it.
I'll add something to the mix. Online or locally. We may be having a craft fair at work, if there's enough interest - though we have our own local children/family based Santa Fund (at my company). I can't really give the impression of raising money for a seperate charity there. I guess I'll have to go Dans route on eBay… unless we can figure out a way to set up an all inclusive LJ auction/store.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Approved*

It's Official!!

*We will definitely be helping to "Save The Children".*



How?


Build something to auction/sell for the fundraiser
Decide on a method to auction/sell the item .. (ideas to follow)
Promote event with press releases and posters (coming soon)
Put your project up for auction/sale
Collect money and send to our contact at Save The Children (contact information to follow).

Deadline: December 1st, 2007

Funds collected will be gathered by and *distributed to children* around the world by Save the Children, Canada. Out of every dollar raised 85 cents will go to the children! We have asked that the money that we raise be given to children in crisis due to natural disasters and the travesties of war.

Save the Children, Canada has been selected as our contact country to make planning discussions easier between Debbie and the Save the Children organization. A central collection contact will allow them to tally the monies raised by our efforts.

*Official Announcement together with the press release and flyer coming soon…
Stay tuned and start planning!*


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martin and Debbie. I am looking forward to the official announcements.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


this is a WONDERFUL event, Martin. Of course, now i have to build something that is worthy of this cause…


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


Great news Martin…I had already jumped the gun by discussing the building of my paddle for this challenge on a number of SUP (standup paddleboard) forums so I'm glad it came through. I've already gotten a very positive response. I'm planning on an "art" paddle. Inlays…maybe some carving, and I have an offer from a surf painter Rick Romano to do a small painting on the paddle (not sure if the logistics for that will work but we'll see). I hope to get started on it next week.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


that's awesome!!! THis is really exciting.


----------



## mike (Aug 7, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


Great Idea

Perhaps eBAY would jump in with an auction site. With PayPal channeling the funds?

Just a thought

Mike


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


the one charity link that I read stated a fee that eBay would get-I, personally, would rather see all of the money get to the charity… but there might be other options.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


Great idea Martin. How about blog auctions here on LJ?


----------



## melski (Jul 31, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


Work out the kinks and I am in! I give away a few items for local hockey associations each year that get raffled off. Good publicity and you feel good doing it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


if you can come up with any ideas re: the auction/sale process… I'd love to hear them.. the more ideas the better!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


I looked into eBay as an option but they use an outside service to manage charity items and they want a cut. Dan mentioned the methods he will use on eBay in the 1st post of the blog. It looks like it is possible to do it without them getting a percentage but we'll need to figure out the details.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


There are a lot of painters doing "art a day auctions" primarily through seperate blogs, but are doing the selling through eBay. Some have been featured in the paper and have earned a pretty penny doing these over the course of the year. This is something I've looked into starting up, just need to get off my duff and get started. Some use Etsy.com to sell art too. Some woodworkers sell stuff there, though some stuff I've seen is of the craft show type stuff, or underpriced for what it could/should be. Selling a pen for $15. either the kits were free or are of questionable quality.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


Martin,

Is the deadline of Dec 1st the day the money needs to be in or that the project should be completed? I'm trying to work out the logistics of having a painting done to add to my "art" paddle and the date may define what is possible.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


Deadline is that money is being sent in by Dec. 1 .. so we can get the grand total and further publicity before the holidays.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


Are there any tax implications in doing this? Say with a raffle or such? I'm thinking that a raffle might generate the most funds, but I'm also anticipating being asked if losing tickets are tax deductible. If there is some insight here, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


Hey, would it be possible to donate a Power Tool to the auction?


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


I could possibly get one donated from the Store.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


re: tax deductions for losing tickets - I have no idea how that works.

I've emailed our STC contact for more information.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


I better get going on this quickly. The Dec 1st deadline for the money puts some urgency into it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


here's the reply from STC, Canada.

"CRA regulations (Canada Revenue) state that tax receipts cannot be issued on anything for which the donor gets something in return. This includes a "chance to win". Therefore, no tax receipts will be issued on raffle tickets. The only time a tax receipt would be issued, as far as I can see it, would be if somebody makes a straight donation to Save the Children over and above the cost of a ticket. (….so the raffle ticket is $10.00, and somebody gives $30.00. At the donor's request, we could tax receipt the donor $20.00).

In order to issue a tax receipt for any straight donations, we would need a clear record of the donor's full name and mailing address. If any information is missing we would not be able to produce a tax receipt."

(not the official regulations but that pretty much sums it up)


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Most Marvelous MsDebbieP.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


I don't know about STC Canada but in the US it's been my charity of choice for 15 years.
I wear noting but their ties.
I ALWAYS get good comments.

I was waiting for a plane in the St. Louis airport one night. Young man came up to me and said "Best buy I ever made." "What's that?" "That tie. My girlfriend said I needed to buy that tie. Best buy I ever made."

Sorry,. I had to come back. I was and do wear other clothes, just not other ties.
If I didn't come back you guys would harass me unmercifully.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


who would!!??????!??


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


Hi Jude-sorry it took so long to get back to you re: your question.

YES YES YES.. you can donate a tool for auction / raffle / sale …

and maybe someone wants to donate some "fix it" time or…. lots of ideas !!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Approved*
> 
> It's Official!!
> 
> ...


The big *PROMOTION* of this great event has been kicked off - with a *press release* being sent to a number of locations.

As you know, there are *banners* that you can post on your websites, *bookmarks* that you can print off and distribute around your area, AND we'd also like your help with distributing the press release! Send me a contact for your local newspaper / radio station / woodworking group / school / or


> ?


? (an email address please) and I'll send the press release to them. 
When you are ready to promote your donated item you can then let them know and hopefully they will do another article on the event, on your item for auction/sale and on your woodworking business/hobby.

AND.. if you have any other ideas re: publicizing this event please let us know. The more ideas, the better!

(banners and bookmark downloads are available at http://lumberjocks.com/stc )


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Ready, Set, GO!*

It took some time to finish all the details… but now it's time to say it loud: *We're ready to go!*



I've prepared dedicated event's page where you can find all of the details (you can also find the link by clicking on the STICKIES in the header). And Debbie has included official event's announcement in today's eMag issue.

As you can see we have moved the deadline to *January 1st, 2008* so there is one extra month for everybody who wants to participate. Plus there is one nice surprise - you will receive a hat and a keychain measuring tape from Lee Valley as a thank you for your generosity.

*I'd like to ask for your help in promoting this event* - the more attention we get, the more money we can raise. Maybe you have good media/press contact and you can send her our official press release. Or you're running your own website or blog and you can add one of the banners to your pages. Every bit helps… and if you have any other creative ideas feel free to let me or Debbie know. You can find the press release, banners as well as print-ready bookmarks on the event's page in the *Spread the Word* section.

Let the "Woodworking for a Cause" begin!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Ready, Set, GO!*
> 
> It took some time to finish all the details… but now it's time to say it loud: *We're ready to go!*
> 
> ...


Martin -

I will be dropping flyers off at our local Rockler, Woodcrafters and Woodcraft stores.

I also added a banner and link on *my website*.

David


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Ready, Set, GO!*
> 
> It took some time to finish all the details… but now it's time to say it loud: *We're ready to go!*
> 
> ...


Local: I've sent press release to Globe & Mail; Hamilton Spectator and Brantford Expositor


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Ready, Set, GO!*
> 
> It took some time to finish all the details… but now it's time to say it loud: *We're ready to go!*
> 
> ...


Thanks, David.. banner looks great. And keep us updated about the local stores.
Debbie.. cool, way to go


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Ready, Set, GO!*
> 
> It took some time to finish all the details… but now it's time to say it loud: *We're ready to go!*
> 
> ...


just hours left to get the donations in the mail


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*LumberJocks Unite! (comic)*

Thanks to John - gizmodyne for this special comic!










*... you can get the flyer here*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *LumberJocks Unite! (comic)*
> 
> Thanks to John - gizmodyne for this special comic!
> 
> ...


haha cute!

my skateboards are heading out west. I'll have to get my son to print off a copy of the flyer and hang it in his office


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *LumberJocks Unite! (comic)*
> 
> Thanks to John - gizmodyne for this special comic!
> 
> ...


Is this where your average mild-mannered shoe-shine boy becomes in real life Stickman, Lumberjock the Hero, Dust Collector man, Buzzsaw Lightbeer or Hammerman, and build something out of sticks and saves the world?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *LumberJocks Unite! (comic)*
> 
> Thanks to John - gizmodyne for this special comic!
> 
> ...


Yes, Batman. Let's do it!

(buzzsaw lightbeer-ahahah love it)


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *LumberJocks Unite! (comic)*
> 
> Thanks to John - gizmodyne for this special comic!
> 
> ...


If you're spreading the word with the banners or flyers let us know by posting the comment here please… I know about Marc (TWW), David and Scott so far. But I'm sure there are more of you.

*The more woodworkers will notice this event, the more money we will raise for the kids.*
Let's make the difference


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

msojka said:


> *LumberJocks Unite! (comic)*
> 
> Thanks to John - gizmodyne for this special comic!
> 
> ...


I posted as shown.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *LumberJocks Unite! (comic)*
> 
> Thanks to John - gizmodyne for this special comic!
> 
> ...


it's on my site.


----------

